
I Want Your Email Address - ca98am79
http://www.moneylab.co/email/
======
LyndsySimon
I gave him my email address. That site amuses me, and I have high hopes of
receiving additional amusement via email in the future.

------
newscracker
Very nice!!! :)

If I had a penny for every site that follows such a convoluted, tiring, mind
numbing and thoughtless way to market one single product with lots and lots of
"blah, blah", "more blah, blah, blah", and then "just sign up for free" to
sell more stuff...

I really don't understand why marketing something has to be such a long winded
story with the hope that at least one of the anchor points would catch the
patient reader who somehow has the attention span to read several paragraphs.
It's highly irritating and doesn't really help your (marketer's) reputation or
that of the product you sell. It's like a long switch case statement in C with
no breaks. :D

What could be worse? A site like this that has a popup on page load to get
your email address first so that you don't even have the chance to know about
the content before thinking about deciding.

P.S.: If this comment seemed long winded, that was intentional. :)

------
falcolas
I want to see a followup report on the actual conversion rates...

------
mesozoic
The one missing thing is a tempting ebook or something that I can only get if
I give my email address.

------
jbob2000
Pretty slick, but you aren't getting my email address! You don't offer
anything that necessitates me receiving an email message, and you'll probably
just send me garbage, so I'll just come back to your site when I'm ready to do
something with you.

~~~
remtom46
Hey, at least you're coming back :-)

------
Mithaldu
You forgot the JS popup to warn about leaving the page.

------
a_c
Is this kind of an experiment? If so, what is your objective?

Edit: So it is an experiment

~~~
remtom46
It's satire. That's all.

------
sharemywin
what happens when you put in an email address?

~~~
CM30
Well, they were 'smart' enough to reject any variant of 'example.com' as the
email domain. Either way, it really does seem to be the site owner's mailing
list sign up form, since it goes to a confirmation form.

------
coldcode
All web marketing boils down to this.

